# proctologist



## Rick Wade (May 21, 2005)

A doctor walked into a bank. Preparing to endorse a check, he pulled a rectal thermometer out of his shirt pocket and tried to 'write' with it. Realizing his mistake, he looked at the thermometer with annoyance and said, "Well that's great, just great... some butthole's got my pen."


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 21, 2005)

*giggle*


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 21, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## TonyM. (May 22, 2005)

Sorta like:
A waitress goes to take an order and grabs the pencil behind her ear only to find it's a tampon and says"Now I know where my pencil is."


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2005)

Ouch, I didn't need that image!


----------



## BrandiJo (May 23, 2005)

oh hehehe


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

